# Assign #43: Rock



## Jeff Canes (Jul 10, 2006)

We need a new not so bi-weekly assignment. The new assignment is *Rock*. Pretty self-explanatory right? :lmao: I will post the next assignment the first week of August . Have Fun. 

Remember to read the RULES before you post!!! Photos posted in the assignments threads are to be NEW PHOTOS taken for the assignment ONLY!

If you have a photo that you would like to submit, but it was taken before this assignment was posted, PLEASE DO NOT POST IT HERE! If you have taken photos before this date that fit the theme and you'd like to share, please post it in any of the threads listed in the themes index.


----------



## Corry (Jul 10, 2006)

Great assignment Jeff! Thanks for posting it!


----------



## midget patrol (Jul 11, 2006)

Might not be quite what you had in mind, and it's not an outstanding photo anyway. Just felt like the pun:


----------



## MightyLeeMoon (Jul 11, 2006)

I was _just_ thinking about a challenge. It's been a while! ;-)


----------



## jdunphy (Jul 11, 2006)

Someone beat me to it!


----------



## nakedyak (Jul 15, 2006)

how bout this? 






but I didn't take it recently


----------



## jdunphy (Jul 15, 2006)

I can't seem to get off of the guitar idea, so here are two more.  Different guitar.  I'm just going to go through my collection and take a photo of each of them.  


Then I'll take some photos of my amplifiers too.


----------



## Corry (Jul 15, 2006)

See, that's one of the cool things about an assignment like this...it can be interpreted in plenty of ways.  Great submissions people!


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 16, 2006)

Not a single stone as yet... must go find one then...


----------



## DeepSpring (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## whardman (Jul 19, 2006)

Well, its about time we get some REAL rock(s) in here.


----------



## TTPeter (Jul 21, 2006)

my share, not sure which one i live better though


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 31, 2006)




----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 19, 2007)

bump


----------

